# Discharge after Breeding



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've read through threads after doing a search for "discharge" so I think this is normal, but I guess I'm hoping for more reassurance.

I have a doe who was bred 10/10. She was luted 10/07. I picked her up 10/15. 10/16 I noticed discharge, kind of whitish/yellowish. I thought there was dried blood, too, but I think it was just dried dirt as I can clearly see that there is no blood or tinge of blood in the discharge.

I am going to send a blood test to biotracking at the 30 day mark. This is normal, yes?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes Cindy, this is normal. Some does will have discharge a couple of days to a week later. 

Now this has never been proven BUT if goats have hymens there could be a slight bloody tinge to the discharge much like any other animal with a hymen AND the tissues of the vagina are much like any other vaginal cavity--when there is rough intercourse there is always the possibility of bruised or scratched tissue surfaces.
Tam


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok. We just brought another doe home from the breeder's. Of course, she reeks of buck odor. Now the doe is rubbing all over her and her tail is flagging like crazy. Would this mean she was not bred on the 10th? Or is this normal, too?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Cindy, 

it could be either - heat or hormonal surge from implanting the eggs. I would expect a doe to cycle 18-21 days from her last heat but if she was not exposed to a buck and then introduced to a buck rag or a doe that smells like a buck, then she could break her cycle. I would pull blood 30 days from the breeding at the breeders to see for sure if she is open or bred. Especially since you are having her serviced outside the farm, I would want to know the breeding took. 

But she could still be bred, my buck tends to be very effectionate with the does he recently bred and they rub on each other if left in the pen together for days. 

Is the doe's vulva swollen, is the discharge sticky or more liquid? 

Jana


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

No. The vulva is no longer swollen and by later last evening, there was no more discharge. She was still rubbing on the "just bred" doe, but that was it.

And yes, because the breedings took place, not only off the farm, but 1 1/2 hours away, I will have them tested at 30 days.

Thanks for your help, Jana and Tammy.


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

Remember, with any animal and with us also, it is a self cleaning thing. It only took one sperm to get her pregnant so the rest has to leave the body, therefore, it comes out.


----------

